# Weight Loss - Inspirational Cycling Story



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

In an effort to get fitter and lose a couple of stone I've started cycling again and recently joined a couple of cycling websites, for local and holiday routes etc.

Whilst trawling through one site earlier I came across this gem 

http://www.cyclechat.net/topic/44376-an-updated-video-on-what-cycling-has-done-for-me/

........ Off to get the bike out now ! 8)

Ken.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Weight Loss - Insprational Cycling Story*



Blizzard said:


> In an effort to get fitter and lose a couple of stone I've started cycling again and recently joined a couple of cycling websites, for local and holiday routes etc.
> 
> Whilst trawling through one site earlier I came across this gem
> 
> ...


 Yeah the guy is unreal (The forty stone cyclist) I post on that forum myself and he has been an inspiration to alot of people on there. Top marks to him. 8)

steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I`ll pump me tyres up and leave the suzuki under cover

Dave p


----------

